# buffed Clan?



## Nightred - Die Aldor (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ich schäme mich schon fast deswegen ein Topic zu erstellen, aber im buffed Cast wurde gesagt, es gibt bei D3 einen buffed Clan. Aber wie heißt der? Wenn ich buffed eingebe, komme ich nur auf unbuffed. Und bei Google bringen die Bgriffe "Buffed clan diablo 3" nicht die gewünschten Ergebnisse. ;-)


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Es gibt keinen echten buffed-Clan, aber eine Community. Drücke im Spiel Shift + O, das öffnet das Clan/Community-Fenster. Klicke unten auf "Finden", wechsel in dem Filterfenster die Sprache auf "German/Deutsch" und gib im Suchfeld "buffed" ein.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (24. Mai 2014)

Cool, danke!


----------

